# Losing all OTA Signals



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

For some reason my Hopper using a USB OTA receiver the signals on the hopper are at 0. But, when I rescan the channels a the signals come back. Any way to fix this?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You are giving very little information about your problem. Have you tried a power plug pull for 10-15 seconds?

If that doesn't work where are you located, what stations do you receive, what are your signal strengths?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

No all that I did was to rescan the local channels back in.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like the Hopper is losing the channel table. My HWS hasn't had that problem.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> Sounds like the Hopper is losing the channel table. My HWS hasn't had that problem.


What does that mean and how can this be repaired?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> What does that mean and how can this be repaired?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


If it is a repeating problem it means replace the Hopper


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Then all the recordings would be lost.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Then all the recordings would be lost.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


As long as the Hopper is still working you can transfer recordings to an external hard drive and keep them there or transfer them back to a replacement Hopper. You can also save timers on the remote and transfer them to your replacement. Now if only DISH could get customers to read their owners manuals.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

RBA said:


> As long as the Hopper is still working you can transfer recordings to an external hard drive and keep them there or transfer them back to a replacement Hopper. You can also save timers on the remote and transfer them to your replacement. Now if only DISH could get customers to read their owners manuals.


The TV stations are not disappearing lately.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

